# Video freezes



## CATSLAMY (Nov 7, 2021)

Lately I’ve noticed that the side camera and rear video freezes and is a bit choppy. This seems a bit dangerous because what appears to be a stopped car approaching, seems to have stopped but in fact is right behind me all of a sudden. I filed a service request for this, was contacted by Tesla and told to reboot the car from the menu. I’ve done this and the soft reboot several times. The problem persists. My software version is 2022.4.5.21–can’t wait to get the latest!

Has anyone else experienced this problem? Any ideas? Of course, I’m going to try to reopen my support ticket or create a new one.

Thanks,


----------

